# Life span of tropheus?



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Title of thread states it all really but given proper water quality and foods how long can tropheus live? 7, 8, 9, 10+ years?


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

i've heard that they cane live up till 20 years! Mine Kiriza are now 7 years and in great condition.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

If that is true then that is cool.

A guy here is selling a colony of about a dozen adult duboisi that are like 7-8 years old for $50. There are 7-8 juvies in the tank and those are included in the price as well. He is selling them because he sold the 125g they were in and they are now being housed in a smaller tank. .I was thinking about getting them but didn't want to buy them and have the adults for like 5 months and they die of old age.

So I figured I would ask the collective minds on here.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

*vibsn*: Are your fish still producing offspring?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well I went and checked them out tonight and ended up bringing them home. Couldn't count them all while they were in the tank so we counted as we netted them out. 20 fish total, 10 adults, 4 juvies 2.5-3" with spots that are starting to get their stripe, 6 fry at 1-1.25" long.

He originally bought 12 of them at 1-1.25" seven to eight years ago and with there being fry in the tank they are still breeding.

I am not really worried about the bloodline or what generations of fish it consists of they cost me $50 and I bought a brand new unopened 5lb bag of spirulina flake from him for $20. Even if there was no breeding activity 20 fish still would have been worth the $50. He sold his 125g like I stated earlier and is just trying to get rid of the fish. He just wants to keep his yellow labs that are in his 46g bow front and that's it.

These are my first tropheus and I have 20 f1 moliro coming this weekend. Anyway, I'll try to get pictures here in a little bit and post a new thread with them.


----------



## BrownBullhead (May 15, 2005)

BrownBullhead said:


> *vibsn*: Are your fish still producing offspring?


Nevermind, I saw this photo you posted in another thread, which would answer the question for you.


----------



## vibsn (Apr 25, 2008)

yes they still produce offspring i just sold off 30 young fish.
[/img]


----------



## delock (May 14, 2003)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Well I went and checked them out tonight and ended up bringing them home. Couldn't count them all while they were in the tank so we counted as we netted them out. 20 fish total, 10 adults, 4 juvies 2.5-3" with spots that are starting to get their stripe, 6 fry at 1-1.25" long.
> 
> He originally bought 12 of them at 1-1.25" seven to eight years ago and with there being fry in the tank they are still breeding.
> 
> ...


Why can't I find deals like this!


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

delock said:


> IrkedCitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Well I went and checked them out tonight and ended up bringing them home. Couldn't count them all while they were in the tank so we counted as we netted them out. 20 fish total, 10 adults, 4 juvies 2.5-3" with spots that are starting to get their stripe, 6 fry at 1-1.25" long.
> ...


I just happened to see the ad on CL and I emailed him asking how many he had and how much he wanted. He emailed me back telling me that he had roughly 17-18 fish and that he would take $50 for the whole group. I don't know if you have read my other thread with the pictures or not but I ended up selling the 6 fry from this colony to a girl I know. So the group now contains 14 fish, 9 adults and 5 juvies 2.5-3". I also have a group of 13 F1 moliro fry less than 1.25" in the tank that I paid standard fry prices.

It's one of those "right place right time" type things.


----------

